# Comunicato ufficiale Curva Sud su Raiola e Donnarumma.



## admin (19 Giugno 2017)

Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:

[FONT=&quot]_Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di *Mino Raiola* a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano sentir pronunciare parole come “clima ostile”, “forzature” e “minacce” che traslati economicamente hanno un valore di 25mln in 5 anni fascia di capitano e circa 6 mesi di riflessioni per poi arrivare a giugno e dire che gli hanno messo fretta._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano sentire parlare di clima ostile per un ragazzo che è il primo giocatore del Milan, dopo anni, a ricevere un coro personalizzato dai tifosi, e tanto amore da parte di ogni singolo tifoso del Milan._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano apprendere da Raiola che non si è discusso di ingaggi o tempistiche del contratto . Forse perché nel famoso gioco de “il compenso che spetterebbe al Milan sarà mio” alcuni aspetti elementari non hanno valore._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano che Raiola con il suo italiano forbito e la sua infinita cultura non abbia appreso il semplice senso di uno striscione a lui riferito!_[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano che un così bravo agente sia stato in grado di non fare l’interesse del suo assistito. Ma abbia distrutto l’immagine agli occhi non solo dei tifosi Milanisti, ma dei tifosi di calcio tutti, che oggi scoprono che un diciottenne può essere irriconoscente verso la società che lo ha lanciato solo per l’interesse di un uomo alle sue spalle, che gli promette montagne di soldi._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano come solo pochi giorni dopo l’addio di *Francesco Totti*, in lacrime davanti ai suoi tifosi, un ragazzo di soli 18 anni possa preferire il denaro all’essere osannato come Dio dal suo popolo. Per uno sportivo la riconoscenza della sua gente non ha valore economico e invitiamo Donnarumma a riflettere su ciò di cui si è privato per la sua carriera futura_[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Non ci appare invece strano che Raiola non si spieghi come il tutto sia cambiato così velocemente Dai banchetti alle trattative vere, dalle cene ai confronti accesi, dagli accordi ad personam a il bene di una società, dagli antennisti ai dirigenti sportivi._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Non ci appare strano nemmeno che chi bandiera voleva esserlo davvero (*Hamsik*) si sia allontanato da questo personaggio, diventando capitano della società che ha scelto di amare._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Non ci appare strano nemmeno il tentativo di mettere ancora in buona luce vecchi condor che dicono di volere il bene del Milan, dopo aver messo in mano ad un avvoltoio il futuro di quella che doveva diventare una bandiera, ma che ora per tutti è la bandiera del soldo facile._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_La realtà calcistica attuale è sempre più lontana dalla passione popolare e sempre più vicina a personaggi stile Raiola. Figure capaci di condizionare intere carriere e storie dei club più importanti senza scrupoli ma con un unico obiettivo: il proprio interesse._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Ringraziamo chi sta lavorando per il bene del Milan ed ha fatto tornare gente con valori rossoneri in società, gente che la maglia l’ha baciata amandola davvero, e che ha ricevuto l’affetto, meritandoselo._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Sappiamo che negli ultimi giorni deve essere stato difficile, per il ragazzo difendersi dalle migliaia di critiche e insulti che avrà ricevuto, ma quando si giura amore e si tradisce, la situazione non può che essere questa. Sui social molto probabilmente la mano è stata molto caricata, e ovviamente non riteniamo corrette le eventuali minacce, che nulla hanno a che fare con la nostra presa di posizione._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_Crediamo possa ancora esserci la possibilità di rifarsi, ma è ormai legata all’estromissione dai suoi affari di chi lo ha spinto a farsi del male, rovinandogli l’immagine._[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_I calciatori passano, Noi ed il Milan restiamo sempre_”[/FONT]


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Giugno 2017)

Assolutamente F A N T A S T I C O. Sono stati perfetti ed è già la seconda volta. Che stia cambiando pure la curva?


----------



## mrsmit (19 Giugno 2017)

Applausi, ma chi li scrive questi comunicati?
il nostro direttore della comunicazione fa il doppio lavoro?


----------



## Coripra (19 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente F A N T A S T I C O. Sono stati perfetti ed è già la seconda volta. Che stia cambiando pure la curva?



Secondo me i testi glieli scrive Fassone


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2017)

Il povero Raiolino lo stanno raccogliendo col cucchiaino.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2017)

Incredibilmente perfetti! Applausi per loro, spero lo legga


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Applausi, ma chi li scrive questi comunicati?
> il nostro direttore della comunicazione fa il doppio lavoro?



non è escluso, c'è la mano di un professionista dietro


----------



## Seklas (19 Giugno 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Applausi, ma chi li scrive questi comunicati?
> il nostro direttore della comunicazione fa il doppio lavoro?



gli stessi che qui sono stati insultati per anni..


----------



## wfiesso (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:
> 
> [FONT="][I]Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di [B]Mino Raiola[/B] a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. [FONT=inherit]Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere[/FONT].[/I][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#333333][FONT="]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
> ...



"C'era un clima ostile..." Società e tifosi sono ancora disposti a riabbracciarlo nonostante tutto... che diavolo aspetta mi chiedo....


----------



## Jaqen (19 Giugno 2017)

Bravi. 

Donnarumma, puoi tornare a casa quando vuoi: senza però il tuo procuratore. E questo sarà impossibile


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

Assolutamente fantastici.
Con questi curva, con questa dirigenza e con NOI tifosi io mi sento invincibile.
Dopato di milan ,dopato di noi.


----------



## MasterGorgo (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]_Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di *Mino Raiola* a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere._[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
> ...



Ammetto che poche volte come ora sono stato in accordo con quelli del piano di sopra.

Guardie del corpo ? Minacce di morte ? Certo certo per il rinnovo parliamone a gennaio... se gigio non si impicca prima. 

Il suino stà distruggendo il ragazzo e sicuramente, visto lo stipendio attuale, gli presta anche dei soldi associando la sua immagine a quella del sollazzo, dello zio ricco che sistema tutti. 
Ma come ogni buon padre sà quella é la via + facile ma sbagliata e dannosa in un processo educativo!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Applausi, ma chi li scrive questi comunicati?
> il nostro direttore della comunicazione fa il doppio lavoro?



Eh mi sa di si.
Prima i comunicati della Curva li scriveva Barbara, ora c'è chiaramente un'altra mano dietro.

Un comunicato esemplare.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:
> 
> [FONT="][I]Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di [B]Mino Raiola[/B] a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. [FONT=inherit]Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere[/FONT].[/I][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#333333][FONT="]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
> ...



semplicemente perfetti. Se vi va postatelo sulla pagina del 99 magari riesce a vederlo e manda il pizzettaro e fare le pizze.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]_Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di *Mino Raiola* a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere._[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
> ...



Belle parole

Semplicemente perfetto


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Giugno 2017)

La nostra dirigenza è stata capace di ridarci anche una curva!!!! Impressionante !


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]_Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di *Mino Raiola* a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere._[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
> ...



Molto intelligente la tattica di distensione nei confronti del giocatore. Sembra di stare in un telefilm di giustizia americano in cui il procuratore (Milan) offre il patteggiamento all'imputato (Donnarumma) se testimonia contro il pesce più grosso (Raiola)


----------



## MasterGorgo (19 Giugno 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> La nostra dirigenza è stata capace di ridarci anche una curva!!!! Impressionante !



totalmente insperabile


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2017)

ma ragazzi cosa è successo? con la nuova dirigenza anche la Sud si è rinnovata?

Non capisco quelli che ora dicono in tono provocatorio che la curva è sempre la stessa di prima che tanto veniva qui dentro criticata.
Penso semplicemente che nessuno la criticasse a priori, ma ogni loro azione venisse "giudicata" positivamente o negativamente. E' inequivocabile che ultimamente abbiano delle uscite/dichiarazioni/messaggi/azioni corrette e condivisibili.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

Comunicato eccellente dalla prima all'ultima lettera.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2017)

Sono commosso. Seriamente. 
Società , dirigenza, curva, tifosi.. Tutti a remare nella stessa direzione, uniti. 

La ciliegina sarebbe il ritorno di Donnarumma all ovile. ( senza il maiale ovviamente)


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente F A N T A S T I C O. Sono stati perfetti ed è già la seconda volta. Che stia cambiando pure la curva?



ho pensato la stessa cosa anch'io!


----------



## Maravich49 (19 Giugno 2017)

Sono positivamente allibito


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2017)

Elogia ancora una volta la Curva, bene così


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:
> 
> [FONT="][I]Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di [B]Mino Raiola[/B] a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. [FONT=inherit]Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere[/FONT].[/I][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#333333][FONT="]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
> ...





DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> La nostra dirigenza è stata capace di ridarci anche una curva!!!! Impressionante !



La curva è tornata a fare la Curva


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]_Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di *Mino Raiola* a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere._[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
> ...


Ultimamente mi stanno stupendo positivamente pure loro,se tutto questo è un sogno non svegliatemi.


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sono commosso. Seriamente.
> Società , dirigenza, curva, tifosi.. Tutti a remare nella stessa direzione, uniti.
> 
> La ciliegina sarebbe il ritorno di Donnarumma all ovile. ( senza il maiale ovviamente)



E' alla base del successo che tutte le parti siano in sintonia...cosa che da anni non c'era.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il comunicato ufficiale del curva sud Milan in merito alla vicenda Raiola /Donnarumma:
> 
> [FONT="][I]Dopo Mattarella il 31 Dicembre è la volta di [B]Mino Raiola[/B] a reti unificate su tutti i canali sportivi. [FONT=inherit]Ovviamente con i SUOI giornalisti, con domande precedentemente concordate e il tutto registrato, perché sia mai che ci scappi un dibattito, con domande vere[/FONT].[/I][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#333333][FONT="]_Ci appare strano vedere Raiola, che si è sempre negato alla stampa, aprire le porte di casa sua e graffiare sui vetri tentando di salvare l’impossibile._[/FONT]
> ...



    

La curva è tornata!


----------



## clanton (19 Giugno 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' alla base del successo che tutte le parti siano in sintonia...cosa che da anni non c'era.



non so se posso scriverlo....... ma vi invito a leggere l'editoriale odierno di Monti direttore della Gazzetta della sport un esempio di limpidezza e l'ennesima stoccata a Raviolo ma anche al 99.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Secondo me i testi glieli scrive Fassone



C'è poco da ridere, a me pare evidente che sia così 
Basti vedere la differenza con i "testi" della vecchia dirigenza, a livello di sintassi e contenuti.
Stavolta, ma anche la volta scorsa, assistiamo a concetti ed esposizioni ottime, assolutamente sul pezzo, che molto probabilmente ci inimicheranno ancora di più una bella parte dei media (asserviti a Raiola e soprattutto ai gobbi) ma almeno ci danno un pò di soddisfazione e di dignità...anzi parecchia soddisfazione e parecchia dignità, a dire il vero.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Giugno 2017)

Sono stupita, sono stati perfetti nel loro comunicato. E' il pensiero di tutti i tifosi milanisti


----------



## __king george__ (19 Giugno 2017)

i comunicati della sud sono sempre stati validi da che io mi ricordo...quantomeno negli ultimi 5 anni


----------



## Alex (19 Giugno 2017)

ottimo comunicato


----------

